# Recommend a detailer



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend me a good detailer? I want a paint correction detail and need a repair to an alloy, a couple of bad chips filled and I now have a bad score on the drivers door. One of the weans was trying to hit his brother with a stick but he wasn't fast enough and the car got it....

I tried Rollo but he is booked up.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

93 views and not one reply.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

People generally only recommend someone because they know their work quality not just because they exist as a company. obviously being in Ireland most people wont have seen any work by someone in this area , i certainly havent.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Name:B&B Autostyle.
Website: www.bandbautostyle.co.uk
Contact: John Baird | 07746858249
Area: Based in Belfast. Fully mobile service nationwide

Name: Orchard County Detailing (Ronnie)
Website: www.ocd-ni.com
Contact: Rollo Gillespie: 07784258006
Area: Based in Tandragee/Nationwide

Try NuLuk wheels. they are expensive but their quality is probably the best out there
They are in Carrickfergus


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

http://pmgautocare.co.uk/contact/

Give pete a call, he'll sort it for you if he can fit you in.

Cheers 
David


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

No longer approved


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Give Adrian Convery a shout, his work is top drawer. He's a member on the forum and has a Facebook page. Reflection Perfectionist.


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone ever used BK Detailing in Carryduff? 

They look like a good outfit but would like to hear from anyone who has used them.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brian @ Spirit Detailing :thumb:


----------

